
Learning Machine Learning from 187 Quora Questions - RobbieStats
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/learning-machine-learning-and-nlp-from-185-quora-questions-cebe42e47da8#fklj4
======
ryanschneider
I really thought this was going to be a post where someone trained a model to
output "ML code" from Quora answer snippets, though I guess in that case
StackOverflow would've been a better source.

~~~
RobbieStats
Interesting thought, but there isn't enough ML code on Quora to do something
like that even on a lark.

------
posterboy
Upvoted for later reading, to never actually read like a hundred other lists
and tutorials before - _in case anyone was still wondering why these kinda
posts are frequently on the front page._

